# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển thợ cơ khí tại Hà nội

## hardfarmer

Chúng tôi cần tuyển thợ cơ khí, kỹ sư cơ khí. Không yêu cầu có bằng cấp, bỏ dở ĐH cũng được, sẽ được đào tạo thêm.
Yêu cầu:- Trung thực, nhiệt tình, ham học hỏi.
            - Có hiểu biết về phần mềm CAD/CAM/CNC

Công việc: - Làm các việc về cơ khí, nhựa, vận hành máy CNC. 
Địa điểm: Làm tại khu vực Cầu Diễn- HN
LH: Mr Phương-091-557-0122

----------

